# Pigeon with one eye closed



## Mol90 (May 10, 2017)

Hi All,

I've been feeding a wild pigeon for over a year. The pigeon seemed to have few issues with its feet and was bullied by rest of the flock. However, with course of time it managed to improve its condition.

Yesterday in the morning, it came to my balcony and was pretty much active, however in the afternoon (when I was away for work), my mother noticed that it was bit dazed and had one eye closed. It came to my balcony today and his condition was somewhat same. The bird though wild is very comfortable with me near him and reacts whenever I feed him. However, he took some time today but did eat and drink some water later before flying away. I'm posting his pictures, so you can have a look at his eye.

Having gone through the forum, I did bit research, the bird did not have any yellow colour fluid near its eye, neither did it have anything noticeable inside its beak.

I want to know, whether the bird has its eye closed due to any injury (it has a history of being attacked by other pigeons) or due to any infection. Here in Mumbai, the heat is miserable and I've observed few birds getting infection during this time. 

If it is likely to be infection, should I ask the nearby bird rescue team to take him to vet (he is still wild and does not let me touch him) or should I observe him for some time. Is there any medicine or treatment which can be suggested? I fear that it may fly away, if the rescue team tries to catch it.

Thanks


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm afraid I'm not very good with pigeon ailments but I hope someone with experience comes along who can help. If the rescue take in pigeons they'll likely know how to trap a wild one with a food lure and they could treat it then release it again. I'd give them a call if I were you just to enquire. 
Thank you for looking out for this lovely guy.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's really too bad. Poor thing. No one can tell for sure just what the problem is from those pics. It could be illness or injury. He can't however be treated if he can't be caught.


----------



## Mol90 (May 10, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> That's really too bad. Poor thing. No one can tell for sure just what the problem is from those pics. It could be illness or injury. He can't however be treated if he can't be caught.


Thanks, I did call the Rescue team, however they were unsuccessful in catching him. He flew away as soon as the y came near him with the container. What's surprising is that he did come back to my balcony after some time and drank some water. He generally eats a lot but barely ate anything today, which makes me think it might be some sort of infection. He continued to seem dazed and left as soon as he was approached by some other pigeon. 

Can anybody suggest me how I can catch him, so I can take him to a vet? 

Also can anybody suggest any medicine for him? (in case we are unable to catch him).


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Mol90 said:


> Thanks, I did call the Rescue team, however they were unsuccessful in catching him. He flew away as soon as the y came near him with the container. What's surprising is that he did come back to my balcony after some time and drank some water. He generally eats a lot but barely ate anything today, which makes me think it might be some sort of infection. He continued to seem dazed and left as soon as he was approached by some other pigeon.
> 
> Can anybody suggest me how I can catch him, so I can take him to a vet?
> 
> ...


.........................................


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

There are various ways to catch a pigeon. A long handled fishing net, a box propped open with a string to pull when the pigeon is under it eating, throwing a large blanket or towel over the bird at dusk, putting food leading up to a cage...it isnt easy. Hope you can catch him, he is lovely. Thank you for caring about him.


----------



## Mol90 (May 10, 2017)

cwebster said:


> There are various ways to catch a pigeon. A long handled fishing net, a box propped open with a string to pull when the pigeon is under it eating, throwing a large blanket or towel over the bird at dusk, putting food leading up to a cage...it isnt easy. Hope you can catch him, he is lovely. Thank you for caring about him.


Thanks, unfortunately my attempts to catch him were futile. But here's the good news, he's doing much better and is back to his old self. Ate a lot today and was successful in shooing away few other pigeons which were trying to take his share. He has opened the closed eye. No sign of mucus or puss. I tried rolling my hand near him and he did react, its unsure if he will attain the same vision but he surely is recovering well. Thank you for the well wishes!


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Good to hear that it is doing better now.

I wish it a speedy recovery.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Nice to hear he is recovering. Thanks for the update.


----------

